# GenieGo now no longer allows local broadcast programming to be downloaded to mobile devices



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

It used to be that PPV, VOD, and special PPV events could not be downloaded to mobile devices.

Now, local broadcasts cannot, per a statement dated 4/17/14 at D* support database.

This is a major functional loss to GenieGo.

-Volkl


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

do you know of the "effective" date? I am trying now and is preparing a show recorded on one of my local networks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm wondering if they are referring to OTA.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know for sure. But when I asked the customer service employee, who read the notice verbatim, what the date of the notice in the system was, she said 4/17/14. 

I have two episodes of CBS Survivior, one over a week old, and the one yesterday. Both are watchable on the DVR, and perhaps watchable in the home network on the ipad, but both cannot be downloaded to be watched later on the mobile device.

I was aware of the PPV, VOD limitations, but the customer service employee read the now local broadcast shows cannot be downloaded.

-V

The CBS shows were OTA, but not ATSC, they were from D* rebroadcast.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am preparing Cosmos from Fox and so far so good


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

This may be related to the 'Live Streaming' problem from another thread . . . I just requested DAFI to transcode a CBS 'Criminal Minds' about 10 minutes ago and nothing is happening.

Edit: My mistake, that DVR was busy.

'Nashville' from ABC last night is preparing. Maybe we need a better definition of 'Local'.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I recorded tonight's episode of BBT from our local NBC station, transcoded it and loaded onto my iPad. Works fine.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Transcoded Hells's Kitchen from local Fox, downloaded and it played just fine.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad that what the CSR said is not completely accurate.

Don't know what is going on.

Can anyone transcode/download a CBS show?

-V


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm transcoding one now

Transcoded and downloaded, no issues. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

volkl said:


> Glad that what the CSR said is not completely accurate.
> 
> Don't know what is going on.
> 
> ...





trh said:


> I recorded tonight's episode of BBT from our local NBC station, transcoded it and loaded onto my iPad. Works fine.


I'm sorry. I must have been paying more attention to the hockey than to what I was typing.

Obviously BBT (Big Bang Theory) is on CBS, not NBC (if BBT was on NBC, they would have cancelled it years ago).


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I downloaded Grey's Anatomy (ABC), recorded last night (not OTA), and it plays fine on GenieGo app on iPad. 

I hope this functionality isn't being taken away, especially for ABC and CBS, who don't put their shows up on their mobile apps right away (or at all).



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It really wouldn't make any sense, other than true OTA with an AM21 etc.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> It really wouldn't make any sense, other than true OTA with an AM21 etc.


But in RAD's review of the GG2, he said they have added OTA when using an AM21.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

trh said:


> But in RAD's review of the GG2, he said they have added OTA when using an AM21.


And it was still working as of last night for OTA via the AM21.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

volkl said:


> ...
> I have two episodes of CBS Survivior, one over a week old, and the one yesterday. Both are watchable on the DVR, *and perhaps watchable in the home network on the ipad*, but both cannot be downloaded to be watched later on the mobile device....


Both episodes of CBS Survivor are NOT available to download or watch on the iPad (in home network, not Out-of-Home Access). Cannot find another program that behaves this way on the DAFI.

-V

Using DAFI v 2.6.5


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

I just discovered that Agents of Shield doesn't show up in my list of programs that can be downloaded to my iPhone. I'm using GenieGo and other programs from that same DVR show up. Strange! I'm going to restart everything (DVRs, Nomad) in the morning and see if that resolves it.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

No go. I can't get Agents of Shield to show up on my list of available programs to download. All other programs recorded from each of my 3 DVRs do show up. Is this by design? Are there new restrictions in place to limit the shows that are available to download?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

After the firmware update, the newest episode of Survivor is able to be downloaded to a mobile device.

-V


----------

